# OX's SAUCES home made BBQ SAUCE



## coyote (Jul 16, 2008)

here at the missile range a young soldier who is a griller and a smoker has been back from the sand box a while now, he is here with his wife and kids
has come by the fire house several times and gave us a sample of his sauces.they are very good. and proffesionaly made and bottled.
 we always support the folks and kids on the range. (we are still eating girl scout cookies from last years sales.)
apperently he has won some compts with his sauces and smoke/ grill works.
You may want to try his sauces.we, at the station love them..
he ships to the troops and any place i guess..

[email protected]  (for information and ordering)
(702)556-1244


----------



## ox's sauces (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for posting this and for getting my name out there. I am trying to get a mailorder website for my sauces up and running but a little thing like a deployment stands in the way for now.

If anyone is intrested in my sauces just shoot me an email or talk with me here.

OX


----------

